# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần mua nhôm thanh định hình số lượng cũng tương đối nhiều

## minhlongbg92

Hiện Tại Bên Em Vừa xây Xưởng Tại Thái Nguyên
 đang sét up một số lượng bàn
khung giá cần dùng tới nhôm định hình 
Anh/ chị nào cung cấp mòn này cho em xin thông tin vs ạ 
EM cảm ơn

----------

hungnb

----------


## manh quy

Trước em thấy có anh nào cần mua nhôm ạ, Bên em là công ty chuyên cung cấp thanh nhôm định hình từ bán lẻ đến số lượng lớn nhé

----------

